# Manchester meet?



## Shevek (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone up for a Manchester meet any time soon. I am specifying Manchester rather than anywhere else because there always seem to be big arguments about location. 

Shevek


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2010)

Possibly.


Are you going?


----------



## Shevek (Jun 27, 2010)

killer b said:


> Possibly.
> 
> 
> Are you going?



I did start the thread so possibly yes. You might like me in person.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2010)

I will if it's in Yorkshire.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 29, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I will if it's in Yorkshire.


Trust the bloody yorkshireman!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd be game.


----------



## punkyfish (Jun 30, 2010)

Me too


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in Sheffield but I'd last out on a train fare for the Trans-Pennine Express.

Weekends always a bit busy, how about a 5pm-10pm ish sesh on a weeknight?


----------



## Santino (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll come if it's in London.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 30, 2010)

Nah, no way I'm playing out on a school night, not with the amount I put down me neck

I've got shit tons of stuff coming up over next couple of months, so stick some dates up Shevek and let's discuss


----------



## machine cat (Jul 1, 2010)

Poll!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 1, 2010)

Be up for it if on weekend


----------



## Shevek (Jul 2, 2010)

how do i do a poll?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 2, 2010)

Cheadle Hulme please.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 2, 2010)

Shevek said:


> how do i do a poll?



There might be an option in Thread Tools.

Or just start another thread.


----------

